
Show HN: A password manager for your grandma - aelsabagh123
http://password-diary.webflow.io/
======
petee
Quick suggestion, from what little I can see, I feel many grandmas are going
to get confused by the icons, like the eyeball for 'show password' and the
copy/paste icon.

First, they are small detailed shapes that would be difficult for people with
poor vision; but second, while icons are intuitive for a younger generation
exposed to certain patterns and associations, many elderly have no clue what
some of these graphics imply. You should really consider full, clear buttons
for these features.

~~~
aelsabagh123
Completely agree! I've changed those in the developed app so they're more
intuitive :)

------
jordanmorgan10
I can say this:

1) A product like this is definitely needed. I find iOS' password handling
intuitive, yet it always flummoxes my parents.

2) Perfect tagline!

This is just a tiny nit - but the webflow slug kind of turns me off a bit, but
that's likely just me.

~~~
aelsabagh123
Thank you sir! It'll be awesome to have you jump on board (I mean... your
parents :)

Thanks for the feedback! Definitely will move to my domain once I release the
alpha

Thanks for the tip :)

------
quickthrower2
You need https if you are touting a security product

~~~
aelsabagh123
I'm just adding the domain now, that's probably why it hasn't worked yet! In
progress... give me five minutes :)

~~~
quickthrower2
Cool

~~~
aelsabagh123
[https://password-diary.webflow.io/](https://password-diary.webflow.io/)

Does the link work with https?

~~~
quickthrower2
Yup

~~~
aelsabagh123
Awesome! There we go :)

